# Bought a Beamshot Green Beam 100 Pointer



## StainlessSteel (Jul 3, 2007)

OK.

I have been in the market for a green laser for a while. I couldn't find the one with the features I wanted. I wanted one that took 123a batteries, was DURABLE, and had a constant on option, and a surefire-like switch, NO delay in turning on, & waterproof would be a huge plus.

This isn't the brightest of all the green lasers, the specs SAY it is 10mW, and it is listed as a Class 3B laser, the little sticker says it is <15mW.

It isn't night yet, so no beam shots... cause a green dot on a wall does no one any good.

I used a Surefire L4 as scale.

Here is the box you get:






You slide this plastic case out. It isn't pelican/storm/starlight quality, but it is a nice case.





Here is the laser, the lanyard, and a space for a battery in the upper right. It comes with a battery already. Also, you could cut out additional batter spaces in the foam, which is cool.





Here is a close up of the Beamshot with an L4 for scale.





Here is the inside of the pointer.





Here is the tailcap. It is DOUBLE O ring sealed. As the literature SAYS the laser is WATERPROOF to 40 meters. **You must clean the threads well, and lube them WELL with Nyogel** The threads come DRY and dirty. But a quick wipe down, and lube fixes that quickly.






Don't know what Nyogel is and does?.... read this, and then buy some. 
www.lighthound.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1363

I will make a blanket statement: "Anyone who has a lot of flashlights, or lasers, should own a tube of Nyogel. It is just like maintaining a firearm.

Here is a close up. You can see the sticker, <15mW, Class 3B. You can ALSO see a little window on the top that glows GREEN when the laser is ON.





Please keep in mind, this is NOT A WEAPON LASER. It has NO adjustments, But is it advertised as "Shock resistant."

I bought this for 2 reasons. #1 I wanted a laser with EXACTLY these features for a long time, and this was the ONLY one I could find. and #2 I wanted to see the quality of Beamshot Lasers. I would VERY MUCH LIKE a weapon mounted green laser, but I want one that is durable, and has adjustments that hold zero.

So, I am gonna play with this for a while, and see how it holds up.

It is 1" in diameter, so I plan on mounting it to a weapon, to see if it handles the recoil... it IS advertised as "Shock Resistant."

UPDATED MORE PICs, Of Instructions and WARRANTY.

Here is the warranty card included in the BOX. It is 1 year.





Here are the instructions, this is advertised AND listed in the instructions as a 10mW laser. This is actually BRIGHTER than advertised.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice lil review there. I have one issue with the "Box" though... Anything over 5mW is not supposed to be advertised as a "pointer". IT should be called a module... I assume so people don't "point" at other people with it. :thinking:

Beyond that it looks like a nice and sturdy module. Make sure you get out there tonight and get some beam shots. :huh:


----------



## Norm (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice, you may be interested in andyz mods https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2053689&postcount=129


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 4, 2007)

Interesting !

Do those have some kind of regulation?
And do they offer a <5mW version?

bernhard


----------



## StainlessSteel (Jul 5, 2007)

ALLTHATWHICHIS:

Yes, maybe it shouldn't be called a pointer. BUT, I am betting, this thing is NOT much more than 5mW, if that. I don't want to say any more until I am sure.

Keep an eye on the thread.

NORM:
Yes, I absolutely love andyz mods. They are hands down, EXACTLY what I want in a laser. When I saw his custom E2E with 95mW, i was over joyed. That was the laser for me. But I don't see him selling anything, or taking requests, and i did NOT want to bother him.

KIESSLING:
I am not sure about the regulation. BUT. The first night I had it, I turned it on, and left it on for 10+ min, throwing a horrizontal beam through a corn field.... while i walked OUT 100 yards, to see how big the beam was at that range.

You asked if they have a <5mW version.... I am not totally convinced it is *>5mW*. I am working on getting an answer to that. I don't want to say much more, but next week, I think there might be a link for all of you guys.


Now.... This this IS robust. It has been dropped (by accident) a few times, AND it has gotten wet... and nothing happened.

ALSO. Since it is exactly 1.0" I was able to mount it to my 22, and I fired off 300 rounds of 22 with the laser constantly on the whole time... and nothing happened. I plan on moving to larger calibers once I get the laser back.

STAY TUNED.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 7, 2007)

I have determined spectrographically that there is no 808nm laser line from the pump diode, and power output at 532nm measures 14.565mW.
I'll have a link here later this evening or no later than 7:00am PDT tomorrow (07-08-07) at the latest.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok, here's a *sneak peek* of my evaluation...I won't actually add it and its spectrographic analyses to the Reviews forum until tomorrow morning.


----------



## StainlessSteel (Jul 8, 2007)

FIRST OFF. I would like to publically thank Craig for doing this. It is GREAT we have some one like him to turn to with these situations.

Secondly, I would like to say to Craig, if you need to use any of the pics I took, feel free to take them.

I also added pics of the instructions and warranty card to the first post.

I have to stand corrected about my guess of output. It is actually 45% OVER the manufactures specs. The beam is just SO thin, as compared to other green lasers I have seen, that I was confused.

KIESSLING: If you notice the instructions, page 2 at the bottom left... they SEEM to make a 3mW version. I have never seen one online, but they have a space to check.

Also, I plan on COMPLETELY submersing the thing, and posting pics of it firing underwater. So, when I get it back, I will upload those.


----------



## Glow-in-the-Light (Oct 12, 2009)

StainlessSteel said:


> ...
> Also, I plan on COMPLETELY submersing the thing, and posting pics of it firing underwater. So, when I get it back, I will upload those.



Just be sure you keep it within bathing tub depths.... then the device is astounding.

Unfortunately, for using it for actual freediving or scuba diving, forget it. It is totally and entirely unreliable, as their customer service seems to be.

My review and verdict is here.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 12, 2009)

I received the following mesage via email yesterday:
*
Just wanted to let you know I bought two for friends for diving and both Beamshot models leaked and died in less than 20 meters of water - as opposed to being waterproof to 40 meters. This has now happened with two units. 

I have contacted Beamshot and for two weeks no resolution.
*


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Oct 13, 2009)

Glow-in-the-Light said:


> Just be sure you keep it within bathing tub depths.... then the device is astounding.



He probably already tested it out by now
but :welcome:


----------



## Glow-in-the-Light (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL! True - didn't realize it was that old 

btw I've left two reviews over the course of two weeks with OpticsPlanet.com - so far they've not published it... oh well.

If anyone has a recommendation for a sub $200 green laser pointer that is actually waterproof to 50 meters, please let me know here or on my website.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## mattmagic100 (Nov 10, 2009)

wow that is really cool how the water makes the beam really pop out.


----------

